# I have done fitness for a month.



## ekaterina1

Можно ли так сказать, подразумевая, что все еще занимаешься, то есть действие длится. Или только Present Perfect Continuous для незаконченного действия?
Если можно, то в каком контексте Present Perfect предпочтительнее Present Perfect Continuous?


----------



## Sobakus

Можно в контексте, где вы подчёркиваете результат – "уже месяц прозанимался", а не "месяц занимаюсь".


----------



## Vadim K

Разница между Present Perfect Simple (PPS) и Present Perfect Continious (PPC) в том, что PPS акцентирует внимание на результате, а PPC - на процессе. Поэтому Вы можете использовать и PPS, если акцентируете внимание на результате (например "Конечно, я похудела. Я уже месяц хожу на фитнес"), или PPC, если акцентируете внимание на процессе (например "Я уже месяц хожу на фитнес, и мне это очень нравится").


----------



## Rosett

Разговорное (предпочтительное) употребление в данном случае будет: "I'm doing fitness for a month."


----------



## ekaterina1

Rosett said:


> Разговорное (предпочтительное) употребление в данном случае будет: "I'm doing fitness for a month."


Вы уверены? Тут же все-таки период времени прошедший подразумевается. 
Вот тут, например, говорят, что 
I'm living here for 5 years now - грамматически неверная фраза


----------



## Vadim K

Rosett said:


> Разговорное (предпочтительное) употребление в данном случае будет: "I'm doing fitness for a month."



Мне кажется, что Present Continuous в этом случае использовать нельзя. Как только появляется период времени, в течение которого происходит действие, Present Continuous исчезает и появляется Present Perfect Continuous.


----------



## Rosett

ekaterina1 said:


> Вы уверены? Тут же все-таки период времени прошедший подразумевается.
> Вот тут, например, говорят, что
> I'm living here for 5 years now - грамматически неверная фраза


Да, есть правила, но есть ещё и узус. Perfect, возможно, употребим в изысканной речи, но в дамской болтовне о фитнесе он выглядит неоправданно вычурно и претенциозно. Подклеить ссылки можно.

В процитированной вами фразе ошибка таится, в основном, в указании "now," которое сужает промежуток времени до точки и вступает в противоречие с "5 years."


----------



## Vadim K

ekaterina1 said:


> Вы уверены? Тут же все-таки период времени прошедший подразумевается.
> Вот тут, например, говорят, что
> I'm living here for 5 years now - грамматически неверная фраза



Правильно говорят. Если Вам будет интересно, можете посмотреть видео по ссылке. На мой взгляд, там очень хорошо объяснена разница между употреблением Present Continuous и Present Perfect Continuous. Смотреть лучше с 2:35, до этого девушка рассказывает о том, как эти времена образуются.
*[...]
Mod note: Link to a video removed. Please clear video links with Moderators before posting*


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Разговорное (предпочтительное) употребление в данном случае будет: "I'm doing fitness for a month."


Ваша фраза значит «Я буду заниматься фитнесом один месяц (начал ли я уже им заниматься – не уточняю)».


----------



## rusita preciosa

Rosett said:


> Разговорное (предпочтительное) употребление в данном случае будет: "I'm doing fitness for a month."


This is simply incorrect for the context in the OP. That sentence would only work if you talk about the future.


----------



## ekaterina1

Есть, оказывается, глаголы terminative (подразумевающие начало и окончание действия - sit down, come, fall, stop, open, close, shut, begin, recognize, refuse, find, etc.), durative (действие может длится сколь угодно долго -  run, _move, continue, live, sleep, work, behave, hope, stand_) и смешанные, то есть зависящие в этом смысле от контекста (see, hear, know, write, read, translate). Возможно от типа глагола и от контекста зависит, длится ли действие, заданное глаголом в Present Perfect или закончено (для terminative однозначно закончено, для смешанного возможны варианты, для durative - не знаю, можно ли переводить его на русский в совершенном виде)


----------



## Sobakus

ekaterina1 said:


> для durative - не знаю, можно ли переводить его на русский в совершенном виде


Можно, конечно, как в №2, и не только с приставкой _про-_ – всё от контекста зависит.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Ваша фраза значит «Я буду заниматься фитнесом один месяц (начал ли я уже им заниматься – не уточняю)».





Vadim K said:


> Правильно говорят. Если Вам будет интересно, можете посмотреть видео по ссылке. На мой взгляд, там очень хорошо объяснена разница между употреблением Present Continuous и Present Perfect Continuous. Смотреть лучше с 2:35, до этого девушка рассказывает о том, как эти времена образуются.


Девушка старается довести до изучающего стандартный английский святые истины школьной грамматики - и это правильно. Однако фразу ОП стандартной назвать нельзя.

Второе - и, пожалуй, более важное: в реальной речи границы между временами размыты, иногда существенно, и одно время может ситуативно заменяться другим, что даже стандартная грамматика предусматривает. Основанием для всего этого является интуитивное восприятие реального времени, которое может расходиться с грамматическим. В данном случае, am doing fitness, естественно, относится к моменту, когда говорящий выполняет упражнение, но интуитивно понятно, что занятие это (или занятия в общем) началось раньше. То есть, Present Continuous неизбежно заступает за проведённую ему границу и может пересекаться с территорией Present Perfect Continuous настолько, насколько позволяет или подразумевает контекст - хотя бы и на месяц.

Примеры:
Dec 18, 2015 - Cottrell's suspension, despite being away from the department already* for a month*, began on Wednesday.
I am using these pills already _*for a month*_ and I must say they seem to work, they do make my workouts better
I am using it already_* for a month*_ and results are stunning (I was pessimistic about it at the beginning)! My lashes became longer, thicker, fluffier  ...


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Rosett, you need to give your sources. Unfortunately your first example isn't relevant, because there is no verb in the present progressive tense like "I am doing". "Being away" is a gerund. The second and third examples here (source: amazon.com) and here (source: gardenofwisdom.com) are both written by people who are definitely not native speakers of English because they contain several other mistakes no native speaker could make.  "I am doing fitness for a month" is not possible in English in the OP's sense ... подразумевая, что все еще занимаешься, то есть действие длится. It has to be "I have been doing" or "I have done". The difference is as Vadim explains in #3: whether the speaker is focusing on the process or the result. But "I am doing fitness for a month" *is* possible in the sense correctly described in #9 and confirmed in #10. Please feel free to ask about it on the English forum.


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> Hi Rosett, you need to give your sources. Unfortunately your first example isn't relevant, because there is no verb in the present progressive tense like "I am doing". "Being away" is a gerund. The second and third examples here (source: amazon.com) and here (source: gardenofwisdom.com) are both written by people who are definitely not native speakers of English because they contain several other mistakes no native speaker could make.  "I am doing fitness for a month" is not possible in English in the OP's sense ... подразумевая, что все еще занимаешься, то есть действие длится. It has to be "I have been doing" or "I have done". The difference is as Vadim explains in #3: whether the speaker is focusing on the process or the result. But "I am doing fitness for a month" *is* possible in the sense correctly described in #9 and confirmed in #10. Please feel free to ask about it on the English forum.


i am not surprised that the real examples (not from textbooks) may be overwhelmed by mistakes, similar to those some native Russian topic starters do in Russian right here, in the Russian forum.

Re: #9&#10, here's another tread that you may want to trust as if it were native speakers: Meaning of "for a month" in this context?
"Tom is living in London *for a month.*"
What does here 'for a month' mean? Does it mean,

By the time when we speak, Tom has lived in London 31 days and he's spending his 32nd day. or
When the time of speaking, Tom is still living in the middle of the month and he'll change the place/country after the end of month."
The Present Continuous/Progressive places it colloquially (OP set) anywhere within the span of the given temporary sutuation; where exactly - it depends mainly on the context and intensifiers, and can substitute the effects of PPC or FC naturally.


----------



## Vadim K

Rosett said:


> here's another tread that you may want to trust as if it were native speakers: Meaning of "for a month" in this context?
> "Tom is living in London *for a month.*"
> What does here 'for a month' mean? Does it mean,
> 
> By the time when we speak, Tom has lived in London 31 days and he's spending his 32nd day. or
> When the time of speaking, Tom is still living in the middle of the month and he'll change the place/country after the end of month."



Вопрос этого треда задает не носитель языка. Отвечают носители. И их ответы как раз и совпадают с высказанным здесь мнением об аналогичной фразе про фитнес. Именно эта фраза значит "_Я буду (запланировал раньше) жить в Лондоне месяц_". При этом она, эта фраза, может быть произнесена как до момента начала жизни в этом городе (_В следующем году I am living in London for a month_), так и в процессе пребывания в нем (_Сколько Вы еще планируете пробыть в Лондоне? I am living in London for a month_). Эта фраза именно о намерениях, которые были сделаны в прошлом, до начала высказывания, и действия которых осуществятся или закончатся в будущем (так называемый Present Continuous for future arrangements). Поэтому эта фраза не может относиться к действиям, начатым в прошлом, она не может значить "Я (уже) живу в Лондоне месяц". Оба носителя языка, отвечающие на вопрос в указанном Вами треде, в своих ответах говорят, что для передачи последней мысли используется либо PPS, либо PPC, в зависимости от того, на чем концентрируется внимание говорящего.


----------



## Vadim K

Кстати, в дамской болтовне, как Вы указывали раньше, на мой взгляд этот диалог мог выглядеть примерно так:

- What are you doing nowadays?
- I'm doing fintess.
- Really?
- Yeah, I've been doing it for a month.
- And how long are you going to do it?
- I'm doing it for a year.


----------



## Rosett

Vadim K said:


> Кстати, в дамской болтовне, как Вы указывали раньше, на мой взгляд этот диалог мог выглядеть примерно так:
> 
> - What are you doing nowadays?
> - I'm doing fintess.
> - Really?
> - Yeah, I've been doing it for a month.
> - And how long are you going to do it?
> - I'm doing it for a year.


Последний вопрос задаёт соответствующий промежуток времени для ответа. Поэтому использование PP в ответе, очевидно, указывает на будущее.

Однако в том же разговоре на вопрос: "How long are you doing fitness?" ответом может быть: "I am doing fitness already for a year," - без большого захода в подробности.


----------



## Vadim K

Rosett said:


> Последний вопрос задаёт соответствующий промежуток времени для ответа. Поэтому использование *PP* в ответе, очевидно, указывает на будущее.



Вы, наверное, имели ввиду PC (Present Continuous)?



Rosett said:


> Однако в том же разговоре на вопрос: "How long are you doing fitness?" ответом может быть: "I am doing fitness already for a year," - без большого захода в подробности.



Это противоречит всем правилам английского языка, которые я изучал. Это противоречит мнению других участников этого треда. Это противоречит и мнению носителей языка, высказанных в теме по той ссылке, которую Вы дали раньше. Тем не менее, Вы продолжаете считать, что такое возможно. Не могли бы Вы подсказать, пожалуйста, источник информации, на основании которого Вы так считаете?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> Однако в том же разговоре на вопрос: "How long are you doing fitness?"


Дело в том, что такой вопрос задавать нельзя. Не имеет смысла.


> I am doing fitness already for a year


  Не имеет смысла.


----------



## George1992

Enquiring Mind said:


> Дело в том, что такой вопрос задавать нельзя. Не имеет смысла.
> Не имеет смысла.



Interesting. In Czech both are correct.


----------



## Sobakus

Enquiring Mind said:


> Однако в том же разговоре на вопрос: "How long are you doing fitness?"
> 
> 
> 
> Дело в том, что такой вопрос задавать нельзя. Не имеет смысла.
Click to expand...

Точно-точно? Я бы понял это как сокращённое "How long are you planning on doing fitness for?", хотя в Гугле его используют и в невообразимом для меня значении PPC. Неужто в Британии такую конструкцию совсем не используют?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

You're right, of course, that in the sense of present tense for planned actions in the future, _how long are you ~ing it (for)_? (and it is certainly better with "for"), the question is ok. The answer could be "(for) another two months" or "until next February", etc.
Rosett's point is 





> Однако в том же разговоре на вопрос: "How long are you doing fitness?" ответом может быть: "I am doing fitness already for a year," - без большого захода в подробности.


She says the answer could be "I am doing fitness already for a year". This sentence (with the present tense plus "already") is impossible in *any* context. The tense in this kind of time sequence with "already" has to be present perfect or present perfect continuous.
If the answer is "I have been doing fitness training for a year now", the question cannnot be "how long are you doing fitness?"
So the question is possible,  but not with that answer. The answer "I have been doing fitness training for a year now" is possible, but not with that question. So Rosett's version of that dialogue is impossible. The question "How long are you doing fitness training?" is not possible in that dialogue with that answer.


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> You're right, of course, that in the sense of present tense for planned actions in the future, _how long are you ~ing it (for)_? (and it is certainly better with "for"), the question is ok. The answer could be "(for) another two months" or "until next February", etc.
> Rosett's point is
> She says the answer could be "I am doing fitness already for a year". This sentence (with the present tense plus "already") is impossible in *any* context. The tense in this kind of time sequence with "already" has to be present perfect or present perfect continuous.
> If the answer is "I have been doing fitness training for a year now", the question cannnot be "how long are you doing fitness?"
> So the question is possible,  but not with that answer. The answer "I have been doing fitness training for a year now" is possible, but not with that question. So Rosett's version of that dialogue is impossible. The question "How long are you doing fitness training?" is not possible in that dialogue with that answer.


Well, I guess, with "do fitness" everything is possible. It's like "делать лыжи" in Russian, so weird.

Please find below some examples of alternative use:

*MarkE Miller - Google+*
MarkE Miller - Google+
Feb 16, 2015 - ... I got used to this moment so that I started to talk to these big guys, by asking them _*how long are you doing fitness*_? what are you eating?, any ...
(U.S. source, Bloomington, Ind. You may want to listen to the guy talking on Youtube.)

*Sinus Infections And Candida: Are They Linked? » The ...*
www.thecandidadiet.com/sinus-infections-and-candida-linked/
Jan 27, 2013 - I am doing the diet _*already for a month*_ and a half. garlic is good. You also can make a tea with garlic and lemon. Boil in a pan with a liter of ...
(U.S. source)


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Rosett, the first example is written by dominikwieczorek, who is obviously not a native speaker ("I did not gave up, I love it to go to the gym, so i need to be special carefully" ). The second, Monica, is not a native speaker either ("5 piece of garlic with one lemon cut an a half, leave get col , You can put in the refrigerator an drink" [ no object]) - almost certainly Latino. This construction (_I am ~ing for a month_ for a past action with уже) is fine in Polish and Spanish and - as George noted - in Czech, (and in French, and in Russian,) but not in English.

_"I've been waiting for about an hour. Я жду уже примерно час._
_He has been living here for three years. Он живёт здесь уже в течение трёх лет._
_She has been seeing him for two years. Она встречается с ним уже два года."_(source: usefulenglish.ru) More here (source: reverso.net).


----------



## Colora

Hi Ekaterina1! In the first place, I really don't like the way how you constructed your sentence "I have done fitness..". A little bit clumsy, isn't it? I would say the same things for you in the different way, "I have completed (finished) my fitness program (classes, plan) this month " or "I have taken a fitness plan for a month." Present Perfect Simple is used in these sentences to describe an action that stopped somewhere within a month or finished action that has an influence on the present. 
In answer to your question, the answer is "I have been doing (weight loss, weight lift and etc.) fitness program (plan) for a month". By using Present Perfect Progressive you always emphasize the duration (!), not the result (!). 
As for Present Progressive, you can use this tense only if you want to say something like, "I'm doing fitness program for (myself, my health, weight loss and etc.), or "I'm doing fitness program (still, at the moment, right now)." You can see that all actions in Present Progressive are taking place in the moment of speaking! Yet, Present Progressive is used to describe an actions that planned to happen at a certain date (!!!) in the future, for example, "I'm starting my fitness plan at 5 p.m. tomorrow. This is why we cannot use anything like "for a month" or "for a 4 years" for this tense. Oh, come on!  It doesn't work that way


----------



## Vadim K

Colora said:


> This is why we cannot use anything like "for a month" or "for a 4 years" for this tense. Oh, come on!  It doesn't work that way



Hm, interesting. Then how would you say that you have already made a definite arrangement to do something in the future that will not happen at a certain date, but rather will continue for a certain period of time?

The reason I am asking is because in my textbooks there are no special rules that we can not use _Present Continuous for future arrangements_ for a period of time. At the same time I can see that all examples of using _Present Continuous for future arrangements _mentioned there are related to a certain date only (or within certain period of time, for example, _next week_).


----------



## Vadim K

Colora said:


> You can see that all actions in Present Progressive are taking place in the moment of speaking!



In accordance with the English grammar textbook there is at least one exception to this rule. Present Continuous is also used when a speaker wants to *emphasise* that something is done repeatedly with words like _always, constantly or forever, _especially if he or she is unhappy about it.

_I am always losing things.
She is constantly complaining about wealth.
He is forever including me in his crazy schemes. _


----------



## ekaterina1

Colora said:


> I'm starting my fitness plan at 5 p.m. tomorrow. This is why we cannot use anything like "for a month" or "for a 4 years" for this tense.


Can we say "I'm going to Moscow for a month" about future? (Я еду в Москву на месяц)


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Can we say "I'm going to Moscow for a month" about future? (Я еду в Москву на месяц) Yes, of course. That's an intended (or planned) action in the future.  Not everything that Colora said in #26 is correct. Trust the grammar books.


----------



## Colora

Yep, Vadim.K,  you're right, the rule says that we can use signal words "always, constantly, forever" for Present Progressive when this tense is used for repeated actions which are irritating to the speaker. Present Progressive / Continuous


----------



## Colora

Not everything that Colora said in #26 is correct.


Enquiring Mind said:


> Can we say "I'm going to Moscow for a month" about future? (Я еду в Москву на месяц) Yes, of course. That's an intended (or planned) action in the future.


I don't know why it escaped my attention, thank you for pointing out this mistake.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Enquiring Mind said:


> This construction (_I am ~ing for a month_ for a past action with уже) is fine in Polish and Spanish and - as George noted - in Czech, (and in French, and in Russian,) but not in English.



" ... and Spanish..." . I am reliably informed (thank you, Vadim K!) that this particular point is wrong. Apologies for my mistake. I will go and sit on the naughty step  ...


----------

